# CrossFit/AOFP



## ZipperHead (8 Sep 2006)

I am starting up a forum for those interested in CrossFit/AOFP (Army Operational Fitness Program).

At the moment, I am calling it the CTC CrossFit Discussion forum (as I am working at CTC), but I don't want it to be inclusive to CTC pers. I do, however, want to keep it inclusive to people SERIOUS about XFit/AOFP. If you want to slag CrossFit as crap, a waste of time, etc, you need not apply.

I have access to quite a bit of XFit (and like-minded) stuff, and I am in contact with those pers who are designing the AOFP (for inclusion into the AFM), but I would like to get input from other pers, as anybody who knows anything about XFit, it isn't magic: it's just common sense.

To limit it to those who are serious (I don't have time to moderate the forum to the degree that this forum requires it.... especially because of people like me  >), I am not going to publish the forum address here. Rather, I will ask those that are interested to PM me, and I will provide a link. Yes, that is elitist, but toughski-shitski. No doubt, the link will be "compromised" but we can burn that bridge when the time comes.....

Keep in mind that this is a "free" forum (if anybody knows of a better venue than the one I have chosen, please let me know), so it has advertising. It is accessible on the DWAN (for those that want to access it at work), and (for now) the advertising that pops up is Safe for Work (SFW), but if it becomes N(ot)SFW, I will have to look elsewhere. 

For those employed at CTC, PM me, and you will receive extra access to the stuff that I have stored on the Shared drive (that I WILL NOT share via the forum, due to a gentleman's aggreement between Coach Glassman and CTC (intellectual property rights issues) to keep it internal to CTC, so don't bother asking for me to upload them). There has to be some perks granted for being posted to CTC.....

Anyway, I look forward to the members of Army.ca who have an interest in XFit to join in and offer advice, encouragement, suggestions, etc. 

Al


----------



## Infanteer (8 Sep 2006)

What's Crossfit?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Sep 2006)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> CrossFit/AOFP (Army Operational Fitness Program)



See that's why you didn't get an invite, Infanteer. 

http://www.crossfit.com/cf-info/what-crossfit.html


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Sep 2006)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> I am not going to publish the forum address here. Rather, I will ask those that are interested to PM me, and I will provide a link. Yes, that is elitist, but toughski-shitski.



Sorry Allan, I couldn't resist:



			
				Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> Not that I have a burning desire to be a "member" (as Groucho Marx famously said: "I don‘t care to belong to a club that accepts people like me as members.". )





			
				Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> If I have to be invited to be a member (a la "secret societies") I don‘t want to partake. I jump through enough hoops in the Army that I can do without them on my leisure time.
> 
> Whomever does the inviting please take note.
> 
> Al



I bring it up only because I recall at the time that "toughski shitski" didn't seem to placate. The links won't work, as the posts are in the super secret hidden elitist portion of the forums, AKA the Graveyard. 

All kidding aside, good luck with your venture, I do (honestly) hope it works out for you.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## ZipperHead (9 Sep 2006)

Geez, Mike, it's nice to see that people actually remember what I have said in the past, even if I can't. Actually I do remember saying that very thing. I knew someone would bring it up. I am definitely a "Do as I say, not as I do" type of person. I get over it pretty quickly, though. Some people evolve, others don't.

AL


----------



## marlene (14 Sep 2006)

Hmmm.  I'm a civilian and AOFP means nothing to me.  Crossfit however appears to be gaining popularity across the country and is found in most cities now.  I'm just starting up with it.  I tend to get kind of silly and very excited about my sports (and racing) and like to be pushed to my limits - I think Crossfit might just be the thing for me in between my regular sessions.  Hope so.

Marlene


----------



## COBRA-6 (14 Sep 2006)

Army Operational Fitness Program 

The Infantry School's Austere AOFP briefing was posted on the crossfit website a few weeks ago. Very interesting.

I was introduced to kettlebells last week by a kettlebell instructor, they seem to be an excellent piece of workout kit...


----------



## WATCHDOG-81 (14 Sep 2006)

What is the current status of Crossfit at the Inf Sch?  I was on a trial for Crossfit last year and I believe that the research conducted resulted in the program not being recommended for implementation.  As well, when I inquired about Crossfit with the PSP staff in NDHQ I was told that the program was not approved by the CF nor was it recommended by any of the PSP staff that I talked to.


----------



## ZipperHead (15 Sep 2006)

WATCHDOG-81 said:
			
		

> What is the current status of Crossfit at the Inf Sch?  I was on a trial for Crossfit last year and I believe that the research conducted resulted in the program not being recommended for implementation.  As well, when I inquired about Crossfit with the PSP staff in NDHQ I was told that the program was not approved by the CF nor was it recommended by any of the PSP staff that I talked to.



I can't comment definitively on the status of XFit at the Inf School (as I work at the Armour School, and it's just TOO far of a walk down the hall to ask.....  ;D ), but a little birdy told me that there will indeed be an annex put into the AFM (Army Fitness Manual) with Xfit/AOFP (same dog, different leg) workouts, explanations, etc sometime in the near future.

As for the PSP staff in Ottawa saying that it's not approved, well, that speaks volumes about their knowledge level and/or ignorance of things like this. The majority of the exercises that I do (and many other pers that I know) for my Xfit workouts are in the AFM (pushups, pullups, squats, abcore, etc). Even if "they" were to ban CrossFit (for whatever reason imaginable), people would still be able to do it, as it is no different than many other exercise regimes (in content): it's just the methodology and intensity that makes it "look" different. If you can find somebody who has given XFit an honest effort (3-4 months) and are dissenters, I would love to hear why. IMO, it would likely be more their motivation and determination level being lacking (you have to be willing to give it everything you have, almost all the time) than the CrossFit ideology not being sound.

Al


----------



## scoutfinch (15 Sep 2006)

WATCHDOG-81 said:
			
		

> What is the current status of Crossfit at the Inf Sch?  I was on a trial for Crossfit last year and I believe that the research conducted resulted in the program not being recommended for implementation.  As well, when I inquired about Crossfit with the PSP staff in NDHQ I was told that the program was not approved by the CF nor was it recommended by any of the PSP staff that I talked to.



Crossfit, although not implemented, is still being pushed heavily at the Infantry School.  During CAP, We spent the better part of the morning in a briefing and also had a day worth of crossfit-ish (cross fit lite?) training with a circuit training competition.  We also had a powerlifting technique test (a PO) so that we would properly be able to perform cross fit moves.

To be fair to the program, I think a modified version would be appropriate for training.  But what creeps me out is the cult like devotion of cross fit followers.  The apparent addiction is worse than running (and trust me, I know how obsessive we can be!)


----------



## WATCHDOG-81 (15 Sep 2006)

"As for the PSP staff in Ottawa saying that it's not approved, well, that speaks volumes about their knowledge level and/or ignorance of things like this. The majority of the exercises that I do (and many other pers that I know) for my Xfit workouts are in the AFM (pushups, pullups, squats, abcore, etc). Even if "they" were to ban CrossFit (for whatever reason imaginable), people would still be able to do it, as it is no different than many other exercise regimes (in content): it's just the methodology and intensity that makes it "look" different. If you can find somebody who has given XFit an honest effort (3-4 months) and are dissenters, I would love to hear why. IMO, it would likely be more their motivation and determination level being lacking (you have to be willing to give it everything you have, almost all the time) than the CrossFit ideology not being sound."

Although some of the PSP questioned some of Crossfit's methodology/techniques, the main issue was the recovery time associated with Crossfit and the number of injuries that resulted from the Crossfit trial.  In a nutshell, they stated that the body of most people cannot repair muscle as fast as Crossfit can tear it down, leading to both soft tissue and bone fractures.  This was apparant during last year's study.


----------



## -Marauder- (15 Sep 2006)

I am a crossfit guy, though a moderate if such a thing is possible as it is not in my nature to get overly excited about PT. In addition, I do not have access to all of the tools which are required to properly complete some of the exercises and ususally do the recommended replacement... so a 'lite' version in some cases.  I still run and most importantly, I still strap on my rucksack and go for a march/shuffle but I believe that crossfit is an excellent program to follow.  Many people have spoken to the nature of the exercises themselves and their value (or lack) as well as that of the program itself.  For my part I'd draw your attention to the fact that I can scale the exercises down (in weight, time, distance, etc.) building myself up to the instructed level and like some of the more devoted, beyond.  This makes it something that anyone can do, not only the fanatical . 

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## ZipperHead (15 Sep 2006)

From ScoutFinch:


> To be fair to the program, I think a modified version would be appropriate for training.  But what creeps me out is the cult like devotion of cross fit followers.  The apparent addiction is worse than running (and trust me, I know how obsessive we can be!)



I concur completely about both points (a modified version can be appropriate for trg and the devotion/addiction aspect). The problem a lot of people have with it is that it isn't "dumb" PT, where you can pull a "work-out" out of your arse ("Oh, let's go for a....hmmmmmm.... 5km run!!!!" That took a lot of thought and planning to implement). I haven't done it in a group setting (yet), and I am curious how it will work out for a largish size (15-20 pers) organization. The devotion/addiction aspect I suspect is borne of the fact that while the results aren't immediate (which our instant gratification society has come to expect), they are impressive over the longer term, and the time saved from doing the workouts (and spending the saved time on stretching or other exercises like handstands or other body awareness drills) is also key.

From Watchdog-81:


> Although some of the PSP questioned some of Crossfit's methodology/techniques, the main issue was the recovery time associated with Crossfit and the number of injuries that resulted from the Crossfit trial.  In a nutshell, they stated that the body of most people cannot repair muscle as fast as Crossfit can tear it down, leading to both soft tissue and bone fractures.  This was apparant during last year's study.



I think that this stems from people who either aren't informed about what CrossFit entails or are "young, dumb and full of XXX" and jump into a full blown WOD as prescribed without having the base fitness level. Because I am much wiser than when I was a young buck, I eased into XFit, and have only incurred two injuries: tendonitis (self diagnosed) in my elbows from doing a large number of kipping pull ups, with only one hand position utilized (palms facing away), and the second injury was a stiff neck (slight muscle pull) from practicing free standing handstands (I normally go against a wall, but decided to practice free standing ones on a mat). When I started to lose my balance, I looked hard left for a place to bail out, and pulled something. Not bad: 2 injuries in about 9 months of XFitting. When I was running a lot, I would average an injury (sore knee, sore back, foot pain) about once every month. 

All of the briefings that I have attended or heard about the AOFP (again, just the CF name placed on CrossFit-style exercises) have stressed the need to be at a very high level of fitness (level 3 minimum in AFM testing) before starting on XFit/AOFP in earnest. Of course, if one were serious about starting AOFP and were at a lower fitness level, it is all about scaling it to your abilities ( a broom pole instead of 90 pounds for overhead squats, for example). In fact, it is recommended to do the "stick work" (broom pole or similar object) to ensure that one's form is perfect before attempting to add weight. 

There will no doubt continue to be resistance to anything that changes the status quo (especially when it is something that is difficult). An example of the patheticness that has permeated the CF: we (CTC) did the Terry Fox run today. There was much gnashing of teeth and whinging. People were "joking" about wishing that they had the option of paying NOT to run/walk the 6 or 10km routes (it was optional for which distance one walked or ran). Terry Fox "only" ran 150 marathons in a row. Yeah, I can see how some of the "warriors" that we have in our military really inspire confidence.

Anyway, it's likely obvious that I am one of those affilicted with the CrossFit addiction. Better to be addicted to fitness than many of the other vices that are prevalent in our society.

Al


(Inappropriate use of language removed by Moderator.)


----------



## nuttman (21 Oct 2006)

Firstly a brief intro... I am a Crossfiter, in the best shape of my life, & have been training beginner to advanced crossfiters. Myself & another coach have been training the New Wesminster Regiment (reserve) in Vancouver for the past 1.5 months.  Also, I'm in the last stages of the application process into the CF (just waiting for the call).  

I have some issue with a few things that has been discussed:
*#1 - "cult like devotion to Crossfit"*
Crossfit is & never has been a cult.  It is fitness/nutrition/well-being/sport.  When beginners get into it they are often taught about the inadequcies of other training methods, the superiority of the Crossfit style, and see/feel results generally very fast.  All of this combined with people natural tendency to latch onto the latest-greatest fad & promote what they like leads to "outsiders" seeing them as Crossfit Zealots.  The whole idea of Crossfit emphasizes the idea that  our minds must be open to new/different/better methods (some describe this as open-source-fitness).  The proof is in the pudding, if it's healthy & produces better results, then thats the way its done (& word is spread throughout the community).  Same with calling it an addiction, are you an addict if you enjoy being healthy?  No, of course not, its called being smart, its called surviving, its called genetics.  Would you characterize a Doctor as being a medical addict?  Of course not (in the general case, always exceptions of course)!  I don't mean to get negative, but it really irks me when people refer to Crossfit with any of the implications of a fad/cult/addiction, that could not be further from the truth.  

*#2 - PSP issues re: crossfit style & Adoption of AOFP* (bad title, but please read on)
One word here people, *SCALING*.  There are no special populations when it comes to Crossfit (aka, too old, too young, too out-of-shape, etc).  A beginner can do most of the excersises that a veteren Crossfitter can, the only difference is scaling & intensity.  The workouts posted on Crossit.com are advanced, but yet anyone can do them, just scaled down to their appropriate level of fitness (5 instead of 50 reps, broom stick instead if bar, etc).  The importance is having the awareness to recognize that fact and adjust.  As well, most people have never trained at the intensity of Crossfit exercises & thus need time for their bodies to adjust, need proper scaling to prevent rhabdomyolysis (literally killing your muscles), & require plenty of recovery time in the beginning.  I suspect that is what might have happened to the test group the PSP people saw run through the Crossfit workouts (too hard too soon).  As well I suspect that is why the CF is going with AOFP/Crossfit instead of Crossfit pure.  The lack of knowledgable personel, suceptability of "too hard too soon", & the need to fit into current CF protocol I assume are big reasons.  I'm honestly surprised how the AFM level 3 isn't the required minimum for everyone in the CF (but thats just an outsider's off-the-cuff point of view)

In my expeience working with the New Westminster Regiment (who, to put it pretty bluntly, looked like a sorry decrepit group whe we first walked in) when properly trained & motivated the results can be positively amazing.  At first we could hardly get some of the older people to even run around the block, now 1 month later I watch them jump up to complete the excersie first, lead the group around the block, & often place better than their younger troops.  We heard so many excuses in the first week when we told them to do some air-squats (bad knees, weak back, forgot to eat dinner, etc).  But last week when I told them to complete 250 air-squats (with a team of 5) there was not a peep or groan at all.  We even find there are increasing numbers attending every week (which came as a surprise to us, we thought considering the decrepit shape of some of them, we'd have half of 'em scared off in a few weeks).  

Stay healthy & live smart!


----------



## TN2IC (22 Jan 2007)

Wow thanks for the find bud... I will be sure to look it over.


Cheers,
TN2IC


 ;D


----------



## Sc011y (26 Jan 2007)

We have been doing this stuff at my regiment every thursday now for...well the whole year.  Its good stuff, but ONLY if you do it more than once a week.  One might think this obvious, but people still complained about not seeing results.  It turned out they only did the stuff once a week.


----------



## M14 (31 Jan 2007)

3VP has a Crossfit facility in their Para sim room.  Lots of money invested.  Each platoon has a certified Crossfit instructor.  The workouts are great, better than jogging up and down the runway.  But as usual the army has taken something great and ruined it.  Because of space/time only one platoon can use the facility during morning PT.  We can only get in about once a week.  We're not allowed to use the room on our own without a certified instructor supervising.  We can use the regular gym on our own though.  I guess doing box jumps in the Crossfit room is more dangerous that 250 pound unsupervised bench presses.  Once or twice a week isn't enough to get the proper results.  So many stupid people in charge  :


----------



## M14 (31 Jan 2007)

I understand what you are saying about working out on operations., but not being able to use thousands of dollars worth of equipment while in garrison is stupid.  What was the point of spending money on in?  If you can't take maximun advantage of the gear might as well put it up on ebay.


----------



## Bartok5 (31 Jan 2007)

M14 said:
			
		

> .....Because of space/time only one platoon can use the facility during morning PT.  We can only get in about once a week.  We're not allowed to use the room on our own without a certified instructor supervising.  .....So many stupid people in charge  :



Nice rant, M14.  Too bad your facts are incorrect.  The unit policy is that platoons book the facility on a rotating basis.  The booked platoon has priority for the use of equipment associated with their workout.  Others are welcome to use the balance of the facility/equipment on a space available basis.  It is as much as safety issue (overcrowding) as it is a means of avoiding competition for equipment which would leave people standing around waiting during what is supposed to be a continous, high-intensity workout.

As for individuals not being permitted to use the facility without the supervision of a certified coach, that is also a safety issue.  Crossfit relies upon proper technique for many of the exercises (eg.  weightlifting) in order to avoid unnecessary injury.  I will concede your point however, that if an individual has been taught the applicable techniques for their intended workout, then they ought to be able to use the facility without direct supervision.  

Now that I am aware of the issue (never raised through the unit chain of command) I will revisit the individual use policy.  As the "senior stupid person" in charge of the unit, that is my perogative.  Yes, this is your Acting CO typing away on my lunch hour.  Way to step on your genitalia.....   :


----------



## aesop081 (31 Jan 2007)

:rofl:

you gotta love this place


----------



## M14 (31 Jan 2007)

> The unit policy is that platoons book the facility on a rotating basis



That only gets us in once or twice a week as a platoon.  I can understand rotating the platoons through the week during morning PT to releave congestion.  

As far as safety goes, is lifting weights and calling it Crossfit more dangerous than lifting weights and calling it.......lifting weights?

Some of us just want to increase our fitness by working out on our own time after work or on weekends.


----------



## Bartok5 (1 Feb 2007)

M14,

If you were on this morning's parade, you will note that all of your concerns regarding individual and group access to the unit's Crossfit facility have been addressed.  Consider that to be proof that concerns from the shop floor can and will be addressed by your "stupid leadership".  However, we cannot fix things that we don't know are broken.  

Next time, raise your concerns through the chain of comd instead of spouting off and embarassing both yourself and the unit.  Should you choose to post further unwarranted smears against your leadership I *will* take steps to identify and deal with you.  It is the opinion of the RSM that your first post constituted insubordination.  And you ought to be experienced enough to know what *that* usually results in.....

Either play nice, or face the consequences.


----------



## Marauder (2 Feb 2007)

Ouch. Chances are, you won't be able to buff that right out.

M14, hope you like polishing trash cans, friend. Might want to rachet up your, ahem, "essay" diddy mow.


----------



## M14 (2 Feb 2007)

I'm just going to keep my big mouth shut and stand in the back row.


----------



## Garett (2 Feb 2007)

Don't keep it shut, just do a better job at picking your audience and selecting your wording.  If "Mark C" was the type of guy who didn't give a shit what the NCMs thought he wouldn't have addressed the issue you brought up and you'd be doing the "hatless dance".  During the time I've been an officer I've identified the issue of NCMs keeping their mouth shut as a significant cause of failure.  

A quote from the book I'm reading (No Excuse Leadership) says it well, ""You'd better tell me when I'm headed for a cliff, or I may just take you with me," and half seriously finish, "and if I do, it's going to be your fault , not mine"".


----------



## COBRA-6 (5 Apr 2007)

Back on topic...

I have been going to Capital Crossfit  for a couple of months now and all I can say is wow! I have seen huge improvements in all aspects of my fitness level. The gym is well-equiped, the training atmosphere is intense but fun, and the instructors are fantastic. It is more like personal training than large-group PT, with class sizes ranging from just myself and the instructor a few times, to a max size of about 8, so you aren't able to dog it in the rear and not get noticed  ;D

The clientell is definitely CF heavy, but it ranges from high-school students to grandmothers, with the workouts scaled to each individual's abilities. Each session is about one hour long and consists of a warm-up, some skill work (such as learning a new movement with broomsticks), some strength work (deadlifts, squats, etc) and then the work-out of the day (WOD). There are no memberships or contracts, you simply purchase a package of classes (10, 20, etc) and attend the sessions you want. There is a 4-hour foundations course that everyone must complete before attending the workouts, the course teaches you the basics of crossfit and the main exercises used. 

The workouts are very intense and a real gut-check. At the beginning of each one you think "there's no way I can finish this", but sure enough with motivation from the instructors you grind through it, far past the point where you would have quit if working out on your own. When I first started I would be incredibly sore for days, but now that my body is more conditioned to that level of exertion I recover much faster.   

I highly recommend that anyone in the Ottawa area who is interested in getting into awesome shape check out their site and come for at least the foundation course, you'll be glad that you did, I sure am!


----------



## orange.paint (6 Apr 2007)

I have been off and on with crossfit for about a year now.Being a avid runner,I was having a hard time to find time to do it.However on course we are doing crossfit everyday.Except for the few that are dogging it,everyone is enjoying it.

Is anyone here at CTC Gagetown who is interested in getting together nightly after 18 may at the base gym to do crossfit?Personally I push myself harder to beat people. 

I love the program and plan on conducting it nightly after course mode and mess food is complete.

Anyone interested PM me.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Apr 2007)

I might EX_RCAC. Depends on my schedule when I'm at the school.


----------



## big_johnson1 (6 Apr 2007)

Anybody try DPL Crossfit in Victoria?


----------



## CombatMP265 (13 Apr 2007)

I was part of a "guinea pig" platoon when Cross Fit was just coming to Gagetown for my Phase 2 CAP where our platoon and another did CrossFit and 2 others did the more traditional PT. 

Personally I loved the CrossFit program. It was challenging, effective, and you did feel it for the rest of the day when you gave 100%. 
Plus, because of the way the program is designed everyone progresses when doing the program. Granted, there's no excuse for not keeping the minimum standard but even those headed for "piggie parade" can advance and compete to improve. 

The only drawback I see to CrossFit is that you have to be consistent with your workouts to maintain and gain. And sometimes when you went to the field for a week or more you felt that you lost a bit from your last workout. But again, you get back into it. I very much support the CrossFit program and recommend it to everyone.


----------



## orange.paint (14 Apr 2007)

Since the start of My ARCC (3 months ago,or it feels that way;D)we have done crossfit everyday.Like anything some guys get a good work out,some dog it... as per in life in general.

What I have noticed:
*People with little to no background in any work out plan,are hurting bad.Most are having a hard time walking up a flight of stairs by      wensday.

*Quick workouts means more time to shower and get prepared for the days lessons.For us and the instructors.I highly value 5-10km runs however with people at many different fitness levels from civilian Ironman competetors to Extremely obese,usually takes well over the prescribed PT period to finish.Thus turning the morning into a rushing mess.

*Cardio has dropped.I have been giving 110% every morning,however my running has been drastically affected.I have have added minutes (1:36 5km 2:56 10km)to my running times with the same perceived effort as before.

*DOMS! Very effective.Nothing makes a man feel better IMHO!

*Weight control.Going from instructing DP1,with most evenings to myself to work out at the gym I was expecting to gain "mucho"fat while on a course of this length,as I am the kind of guy who MUST study to do well...sort of ruling out going to the gym at night.
However with short workouts lacking long distance cardio weight has not become an issue as I previously expected.

*We have been keeping track of how guys perform on the honor system.However what I took as a personal record,some from other Armd units take as a competition.SOMEHOW when I completed 16 reps,the guys from another English armd unit managed to take 3 breaks,dog it the whole 20 minutes and still get two higher than myself. :Gravy eating.... ;D

*Crossfit clearly shows you your weakness/strength's.

*For myself I believe if coupled with a bit of running crossfit could be the way to go.I now plan on completing crossfit WOD during the night while focusing on cardio during the morning PT period (which I have the privilege to do on my own after performing well on morning PT).

*And the big one for myself.Can be conducted INSIDE.There is nothing I hate more than waking up at 5h00 to go to the gym at 6h00 for a outside run(actually there is one...webbing marches..why the heck am I going for a walk for PT?Can we say time wasted!)Crossfit can be always staged in a nice warm gym with very little equipment.


----------



## ZipperHead (14 Apr 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> Since the start of My ARCC (3 months ago,or it feels that way;D)we have done crossfit everyday.Like anything some guys get a good work out,some dog it... as per in life in general.
> 
> What I have noticed:
> *People with little to *no background in any work out plan*,are hurting bad.Most are having a hard time walking up a flight of stairs by wensday.
> ...


----------



## Rowshambow (14 Apr 2007)

Hey AL,

Are you coming back to the Regiment this APS? If so you will be happy to know that all Us SNCO's do pt with the RSM everyday except Thurs(for Obvious reasons). We do Crossfit with the psp staff on Mon, Tues, Wed, and a ruck march on Friday. The reason being that the base commander has decided that all CO and RSM in the brigade will do mountain man. They are still looking for a Sgt for the team, so if you are coming, why don't you bite the bullet and take one for the rest of us, I know you did it last year, so you know what to expect, right now they are eying up one of our maint Sgt's!

Tom!


----------



## ZipperHead (15 Apr 2007)

Tom,

I am following Kirsten to Borden this summer. She is taking her 6B (Physicians Assistant), and I am posted to the NBC School. Come Feb 08, I am retiring/releasing/becoming a civvy (take your pick). The School finally won: they beat me down enough that I threw in the towel  :crybaby:

I really wanted to do Mountain Man last year, but I heard that they closed it to units outside of 1 Bde. Maybe I'll do Ironman in Pet one of these years.

Take care,

AL


----------



## orange.paint (15 Apr 2007)

Amen to this issue. I find that traditional PT programs focus too much (IMO) on the warm up, easy run/play ball hockey/move some weights around ineffectively, cool down, rinse, repeat as neccesary. As EX-RCAC-011 alluded to, these periods are ripe for people to dog it, and nobody really gains: the instructors, the students, are left rushing to get ready on time, and the overall fitness will either drop (for those in good shape) and likely stay the same for the remainder. It looks good on paper (check in the box for carrying it out...) but in the end, it is only an inconvenience.

_Its actually really catching on here.I am very surprised._

WTF is 'DOMS'?!?!? Da Overall Muscular Strength?!?!? Sorry, but I haven't heard of that before (therefore it mustn't exist  )
*
However much I do like "Da Overall Muscular Strenght" its slightly a more nerdy Delayed Onset of Muscle Stiffness/Soreness.Or as some people refer to it, WDMBFH Why Does My Back Fat Hurt?*


I wish Dr's would issue chits that say something like "Members energy intake must  be lower than energy output". Dare to dream.....
Yep


Some people have no shame, and it doesn't matter what hatbadge one wears. I was  starting to think that RCD stood for 'Really Chubby Dudes' when I saw the influx of, ahem, larger Dragoons into the School. I was starting  to think that you were getting all the gravy urns that we (the Strats) were getting sent to 202 Paintshop for overhaul due to the mileage we put on them. Keep in mind I  started my career as a Dragoon before you get your (Regimental) panties in a bunch  

*I'm not a dragoon,Im skool skum. ;D Don't worry I was hoping for some flak vest for this course....just to see if some RCD could fit.*


Oh yeah sister!!! If there are WODs that you hate, those are the ones you should focus on.....kind of a zen thing.... I  avoid certain exercises like the plague, and those are the ones that bite me in the *** on the WODs. 

*I cringe every time I see a certain ladys name.And not my wifes.*

I grabbed a jerry can full of water (Note to those that want to try this: scale the amount of water in the can to suit your purposes, and make sure the cap doesn't leak, unless you like getting soaked on a wind-swept range) and did some Overhead Squats, some Overhead Lunges, used the water can as a platform to raise my feet for elevated push-ups, did Kettle-bell swings with the water can, and then did Hand-stand Push Ups against the range shack. Of course people (who were standing around smoking and playing grab-***) were likely snickering and saying "WTF is that guy doing?!?!?!", but at least I  got my workout in without the benefit of a climate controlled gym. Another example: we were watching some video from A'stan the other day, and for a fleeting second, I saw a soldier (not sure if Infantry or Armour) doing bicep curls via a piece of wood, a bungee cord, and his vehicle. BowFlex it wasn't (and a useless exercise, IMO) but he was roughing it, and that  falls in line with the AFM and the AOFP Austere Conditions mentality of improvising and using whatever you have available.

*Coyote handles above the surv doors........ suddenly I heard"why are you doing pull up's you freak."
I got pic's of two 25mm ammo cans filled with sand and a camnet pole put into them to make a bar.Thought that was pretty cool myself.*


----------



## DVessey (15 Apr 2007)

Mr. Luomala,

I sent you a PM about your initial post about a CrossFit/AOFP board? I was just wondering if that message got through and if this board still exists.

Cheers


----------



## nawk (23 Apr 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> WTF is 'DOMS'?!?!? Da Overall Muscular Strength?!?!? Sorry, but I haven't heard of that before (therefore it mustn't exist  )
> *
> However much I do like "Da Overall Muscular Strenght" its slightly a more nerdy Delayed Onset of Muscle Stiffness/Soreness.Or as some people refer to it, WDMBFH Why Does My Back Fat Hurt?*



DOMS stands for Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness usually lasting between 48-72 hrs after exercise.


----------

